# Citizenship Test



## markf (Oct 25, 2013)

Just thought I'd share this with everyone, sat and passed my Australian citizenship test in the Brisbane Office, my local council is Brisbane City Council and was advised that the next citizenship ceremony is in September 2014.


----------



## koalabear (Aug 8, 2012)

Congratulations! However you have to wait til some time after the next Septemer ceremony to get your passport issued???


----------



## markf (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi Koalabear thanks yes apparently the next available citizenship ceremony in Brisbane is in September 2014


----------



## koalabear (Aug 8, 2012)

Awww such a long wait in Brisbane. I thought the ceremony is usually held on January each year, to celebrate the Aussie Day.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

markf said:


> Just thought I'd share this with everyone, sat and passed my Australian citizenship test in the Brisbane Office, my local council is Brisbane City Council and was advised that the next citizenship ceremony is in September 2014.


I don't know if it still applies but my wife needed her citizenship urgently so as she could get an Australian Passport.The department arranged a private ceremony with the local mayor who had a completed Citizenship Certificate to give her.


----------



## koalabear (Aug 8, 2012)

aussiesteve said:


> I don't know if it still applies but my wife needed her citizenship urgently so as she could get an Australian Passport.The department arranged a private ceremony with the local mayor who had a completed Citizenship Certificate to give her.


Yeah you are probably right. I guess passport could be issued in some urgent cases unless u can show. Its not good you have to wait for a year in order to intend the ceremony and extend your waiting for a few more months later to get your brand new passport issued. ><


----------



## markf (Oct 25, 2013)

My application for citizenship was approved this morning and was advised that the Brisbane city council may hold other ceremonies during the year outside of both two main ones Australia Day and citizens day (September) DIAC also advised that they hold ceremonies too


----------



## nightfury (Jul 29, 2012)

markf said:


> My application for citizenship was approved this morning and was advised that the Brisbane city council may hold other ceremonies during the year outside of both two main ones Australia Day and citizens day (September) DIAC also advised that they hold ceremonies too


Hey Mark

Brisbane city council page on Facebook says they are ceremonies scheduled in the following dates March 21, May 19, 2 ceremonies on July 14, 2 in September 17 and on November 17.. I am waiting for an invitation as well. hopefully the wait is short. I was in a different council in SA and have just moved to QLD


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Hi aussiesteve,

Can you please share more information about the private ceremony for your wife? Did you have to provide more documentation for getting an early private ceremony? What was the process?



aussiesteve said:


> I don't know if it still applies but my wife needed her citizenship urgently so as she could get an Australian Passport.The department arranged a private ceremony with the local mayor who had a completed Citizenship Certificate to give her.


----------



## markf (Oct 25, 2013)

Nightfury tried to find this info on face book any chance of posting a link?


----------



## nightfury (Jul 29, 2012)

markf said:


> Nightfury tried to find this info on face book any chance of posting a link?


hey mark

https://www.facebook.com/BrisbaneCityCouncil?filter=2

just read the customer queries it should be on the front page.


----------



## Vikas (Nov 11, 2012)

Does anyone know how many days it will take to get test date in Melbourne. I called citizenship department and they said you should receive a email or a letter confirming your test date in 10 working days. It's been 11 working days and I am still waiting. On-line application status is still "Application received by the Department. Processing of this application has commenced". My Australian Citizenship timeline:

Eligibility date: 21/01/2015
Application date: 26/01/2015
Acknowledgement date: 26/01/2015
Test Date: Still Waiting

Can someone help?
Thanks


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Vikas said:


> Does anyone know how many days it will take to get test date in Melbourne. I called citizenship department and they said you should receive a email or a letter confirming your test date in 10 working days. It's been 11 working days and I am still waiting. On-line application status is still "Application received by the Department. Processing of this application has commenced". My Australian Citizenship timeline:
> 
> Eligibility date: 21/01/2015
> Application date: 26/01/2015
> ...


Well you can't count the 26th as it was a holiday, so that makes today the tenth day. Besides everyone knows that any processing times are just indicative, not something that has to be adhered to.
I am sure you will get a reply in due course.


----------

